# New Member



## TommyWagen (Oct 19, 2013)

I recently became a member of the Expat web page - I am currently living in the USA - Missouri - recently retired and seriously considering moving to Portugal to live - I am not sure how to get started - any ideas?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome, would suggest an extended holiday to first establish if Portugal is right for you, start in the south where majority of expats of all nationalities are located, some lovely places, locations but for me personally not somewhere I'd want to live, then make your way north via east side and back down west side, for us we prefer central Portugal, easier to get a balance of cities, culture etc within a short distance, all depends on your aspirations.

Health I would say if it is an issue for you or could be then the Coimbra region offers some of the best in Portugal

The actually move if it's what you decide is relatively easy and requirements well documented, no real hurdles it's just planning and dotting i's


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Tommy

Welcome to the forum.

If you or your partner have an EU passport then you have the right to reside here.

If you have US or other non EU passport then it gets more complicated but not necessarily impossible.

Two options are mentioned here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ing-portugal/235033-portugal-golden-visa.html and there may be other options that others might be able to suggest.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless you want to invest a min 500,000€ (634,000$) + (Golden Visa) then the easier option is a straightforward Residency Visa or/and if it's suitable or you're eligible the Non Habitual Tax Scheme


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Tommy,
It seems that no matter where you decide to live in Portugal the Portuguese will make you very welcome. I'm on the outskirts of the Algarve near Spain and in a very typical Portuguese village where my neighbours are very friendly and helpful. My cousin lives up near Coimbra and she loves it there also.


----------

